# Spring 2006 "Smoke on the Beach"



## Finney

The spring "Smoke on the Beach" is scheduled for April 21-22 in Myrtle Beach, SC.

Larry, Rev Jr, and Myself will be back as the BBQ-4-U Competition Team, and Cappie will be putting together his own group of mis-fits.
We plan on equaling our "Anything Butt" first place and bettering out pork entry.  We'll see how it goes.

We plan on setting up beside each other for fun and laughs.  Come join us there.


----------



## Jack W.

Misfit huh.  No coffee for you.   :grin:  [-X 

Bring your best game dude.  You're gonna need it.  That contest is starting to attract some pretty high priced talent.


Good luck and Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

I didn't need to hear that.  That was tough competition last fall!


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Misfit huh.  *No coffee for you*.   :grin:  [-X
> 
> Bring your best game dude.  You're gonna need it.  That contest is starting to attract some pretty high priced talent.
> 
> 
> Good luck and Good Q!
> 
> Jack


I'll own your coffee pot.  LOL
Buy a damn sink before SOTB.


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misfit huh.  *No coffee for you*.   :grin:  [-X
> 
> Bring your best game dude.  You're gonna need it.  That contest is starting to attract some pretty high priced talent.
> 
> 
> Good luck and Good Q!
> 
> Jack
> 
> 
> 
> I'll own your coffee pot.  LOL
> Buy a damn sink before SOTB.
Click to expand...


I already got one for PPPP.   What I need is a sponsor.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I didn't need to hear that.  That was tough competition last fall!



I will be in the Captain`s corner this time around  and for as many as he will have me in. And I aint no misfit more a pirate !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Gonna be a fun event again this year!  As long as we keep Woody (Rev Jr.) away from the bungee straps!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

So does this mean two separate Podcasts?
 :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

no more incriminating evidence please....Woody's wife heard the podcast and almost refused to let him return!!


----------



## Finney

We'll do a PodCast if Greg wants it.

After all... we've got Larry.  And he was SOOOOOOOOO dynamic on the PodCast.  LOL   #-o  #-o


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Jack W.":3sj8n061]Misfit huh.  *No coffee for you*.   :grin:  [-X
> 
> Bring your best game dude.  You're gonna need it.  That contest is starting to attract some pretty high priced talent.
> 
> 
> Good luck and Good Q!
> 
> Jack
> 
> 
> 
> I'll own your coffee pot.  LOL
> Buy a damn sink before SOTB.
Click to expand...


I already got one for PPPP.   What I need is a sponsor.[/quote:3sj8n061]

See if MonkeyBoy BBQ sauce will sponser you.  lol

Or better yet............... Smoke Signals BBQ in Summerville.  ROFLMAO  Sorry, I couldn't stop that one.


----------



## Captain Morgan

lol!  That was below the belt.

We'll take care of Smoke Signals, the bastards.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> We'll do a PodCast if Greg wants it.
> 
> After all... we've got Larry.  And he was SOOOOOOOOO dynamic on the PodCast.  LOL   #-o  #-o



Yeah yeah, so I'm no public speaker!   :-(


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol!  That was below the belt.
> 
> We'll take care of Smoke Signals, the bastards.


Listen to you Mr. PC.  You posted more picture of the Smoke Signals guy's setup from the last SOTB than anybody elses.
What, did you want to help Jack find some of his equipment?

Speaking of that.... Jack, you've got one of my big black spoons from cooking at the "Q" Cup.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Just as a point of reference my friend....so that when I finally get
to turn in my own bbq and beat them, I can refer to what they looked
like before I smote them.


----------



## Jack W.

I'll bring my SOTB Championship trophy and display it at the end of the Double K.  That ought to bring a little attention.  Hang SCBA certified judges aprons from all four corners of the tent, and I would think that we might stand a fighting chance at getting a call.  You may call it stacking the deck, I calll it getting "noticed".     :razz:  :razz:  :grin: 

Laugh and poke all you want...we'll settle this on the field.

What the heck are you calling the "Misfits" Cappy?

Monkey Boy  :sniffle: 

Smoke Signals   :bbbat: 

Good fun and good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

I've got a 6th place ribbon and a baseball trophy from 1978.  I'll bring em.

As of now, I guess it's Captain Morgan and the Misfits.


----------



## Finney

So *Captain Morgan and the Mis-fits* it is. =D> 

We'll see you there,bitches. 8-[   Maybe I'll let you touch my First Place "Anything Butt" trophy.  LOL   

Should be a blast.


----------



## Captain Morgan

All you did was chop vegetables.  I had to make sure the shrimp were
perfectly seasoned and boiled and chilled.  Your welcome, by the way.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Don't forget ladies, I peeled the shrimp, sliced the cheese and the bread and had the idea of grilling the bread to melt the cheese. Holy crap I did alot!  Oh and I reminded Finney that he forgot to grill the tomatoes, only after he had already chopped them!   :taunt:


----------



## Greg Rempe

You were also able to bring the podcast to a screeching freckin' halt!!  Larry the show killer!!   :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> You were also able to bring the podcast to a screeching freckin' halt!!  Larry the show killer!!   :!:



Well I can guarandamntee all of you mudda's that it won't happen this year.  I'll give you something to remember, even if I gotta pop Woody in the eye with a bungee cord.  You wll all remember me!


----------



## Jack W.

If Cappy brings out his ultra secret weapon, no one will be safe.  Lock up the women and children.  Hide the liquor.  Shield your eyes.  Don't let your mother near, I hear the BIG G will be in the house.  :grin:  :razz:  :razz:

That ought to make a podcast interesting.

Jack


----------



## Finney

Rempe will have to tape it about 1:00 AM... that's about the time Big GQ gets interesting. #-o


----------



## WalterSC

Jack W. said:
			
		

> I'll bring my SOTB Championship trophy and display it at the end of the Double K.  That ought to bring a little attention.  Hang SCBA certified judges aprons from all four corners of the tent, and I would think that we might stand a fighting chance at getting a call.  You may call it stacking the deck, I calll it getting "noticed".     :razz:  :razz:  :grin:
> 
> Laugh and poke all you want...we'll settle this on the field.
> 
> Good fun and good Q!
> 
> Jack



Bringing my judges apron for one corner thats for sure !!


----------



## Finney

SOTB entry (and check) should be in Myrtle by now.  Those 'funny hat' guys should be mailing our packet any day now.
 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> SOTB entry (and check) should be in Myrtle by now.  Those 'funny hat' guys should be mailing our packet any day now.
> 8-[



They'll expedite it I'm sure, because they want me to join so bad!  Wonder if they make those hats that will fit my head?


----------



## Finney

Smoke on the Beach info has been updated on the Shiner's website.
SOTB


----------



## BigGQ

Finney said:
			
		

> Rempe will have to tape it about 1:00 AM... that's about the time Big GQ gets interesting. #-o



No liquor is safe when I'm around...no matter where you hide it.  By 1:00 AM, the Goose is loose!!!

Not planning on cooking this year.  Gonna judge.  However, I will hang out and drink all your liquor.


----------



## Finney

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rempe will have to tape it about 1:00 AM... that's about the time Big GQ gets interesting. #-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No liquor is safe when I'm around...no matter where you hide it.  By 1:00 AM, the Goose is loose!!!
> 
> *Not planning on cooking this year.  Gonna judge.  However, I will hang out and drink all your liquor*.
Click to expand...

We'll have some... Score accordingly. :!:


----------



## Rev.Jr.

That was the plan last year as well....have fun. And we did until somebody had to ruin it all by poking their eye out.


----------



## WalterSC

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Sounds like you guys are gonna have fun.  Ritch



Hey Rich you just keep on makeing them pits cause I am saving my money as we speak , I hope you ship to South Carolina , just have to pick the one I want and get the money .


----------



## Captain Morgan

Gonna be fun.  We've got at least 3 chances that someone from our board will bring home the championship.


----------



## Jack W.

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> That was the plan last year as well....have fun. And we did until somebody had to ruin it all by poking their eye out.



Aye, but he'll make a mighty fine pirate.

Looking forward to April.  Best to you.

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

yeah, Rev should be on Captain Morgan's team.  He could be like a mascot..remember the Rally Monkey?


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, Rev should be on Captain Morgan's team.  He could be like a mascot..remember the Rally Monkey?


We'll trade him for Jack.  LOL


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, Rev should be on Captain Morgan's team.  He could be like a mascot..remember the Rally Monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll trade him for Jack.  LOL
Click to expand...


How easy it is to trade the feelings of others.  I'm just a sensitive big guy! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :^o


----------



## Captain Morgan

No deal. [-X


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":30v2d3dh]yeah, Rev should be on Captain Morgan's team.  He could be like a mascot..remember the Rally Monkey?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll trade him for Jack.  LOL
Click to expand...


*How easy it is to trade the feelings of others*.  I'm just a sensitive big guy! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :^o[/quote:30v2d3dh]

It's Woody... How many feelings could he have?

We'll throw in Big GQ.... Oh yeah, we don't have him to trade.

I'm just kidding anyway.  I wouldn't trade Woody (Rev Jr) for anybody.  Jack doesn't have a BBQ sauce company, does he? (no)  Okay... no deal.


----------



## Finney

This time next month, we'll know who won this thing.  
Hope me, Larry, and Rev Jr are out for a celebration dinner. 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm sure you will be, and my team appreciates you picking up the tab for the winners.  I'll be eating lobster, by the way.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will be, and my team appreciates you picking up the tab for the winners.  I'll be eating lobster, by the way.




I will have surf and turf , 1 giant porterhouse steak , 1 jumbo giant lobster !!


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will be, and my team appreciates you picking up the tab for the winners.  I'll be eating lobster, by the way.


Why wouldn't we pick it up?  It would be our bill. :!:  :happyd:  \/  =D> 

Hope you and Wlter enjoy your meal.  Get a table towards the back... it might disturb the other customers seeing you two crying. :tant:  :tant:


----------



## Captain Morgan

We won't feel THAT bad about beating you.  I'm sure you will be happy with second place and that prize money should cover OUR tab.


----------



## Finney

You are sooooooooooooo funny. :lmao: 










Not! =;


----------



## Captain Morgan

I am sooooooooooo hungry....for lobster!


Bring money, Finnbillpayer!


----------



## WalterSC

Finney said:
			
		

> You are sooooooooooooo funny. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not! =;



Ok I have never had lobster , thats the truth so when its all said and done the first one is gonna be a HUGE one!!!!


----------



## Finney

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sooooooooooooo funny. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not! =;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I have never had lobster , thats the truth so when its all said and done the first one is gonna be a HUGE one!!!!
Click to expand...

Good for you Walter.  Jim's said that whatever you want... It's on him. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan

The lobster will be IN me.  The BILL will be ON YOU.


----------



## Finney

I tell you what.  You win the whole thing and I'll buy you something to eat.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Thanks, Finnlobsterbuyingbastard.


----------



## Finney

Garland said he was going to make lobster ABTs. :lmao:  ](*,)  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will be, and my team appreciates you picking up the tab for the winners.  I'll be eating lobster, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have surf and turf , 1 giant porterhouse steak , 1 jumbo giant lobster !!
Click to expand...


I still wanna know what a jumbo giant lobster is?  #-o   www.redundant.com  8-[


----------



## Griff

So the verbal warfare starts a month early this year.....

Griff


----------



## Finney

Griff said:
			
		

> So the verbal warfare starts a month early this year.....
> 
> Griff



I know just what you're saying... :!: 


We're running a little behind this year.  Sorry. 8-[


----------



## WalterSC

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan":29on20pj]I'm sure you will be said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.redundant.com[/url]  8-[[/quote:29on20pj]
> 
> 
> About a 10 lbs lobster hey if ya gonna go BIG I say do it right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LarryWolfe

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan":3kn6i4z8]I'm sure you will be said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.redundant.com[/url]  8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a 10 lbs lobster hey if ya gonna go BIG I say do it right???  [/quote:3kn6i4z8]
> 
> Now that'll be a big daggone lobster Walter!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Puff1

Hey Finney, watch those stray bungy cords  
Have fun guys :!:


----------



## Finney

Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Finney, *watch those stray bungy cords *
> Have fun guys :!:


The BBQ-4-U team comes equiped with protective eyewear.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Finney, *watch those stray bungy cords *
> Have fun guys :!:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBQ-4-U team comes equiped with protective eyewear.
Click to expand...


Yep we're coming with state of the art *Eye Protection*!


----------



## Captain Morgan

I love planning for these things!!  Wish it were this weekend.


----------



## Rev.Jr.

Sure, NOW we have eye protection for the whole team . Where was it last fall?????


----------



## LarryWolfe

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> Sure, NOW we have eye protection for the whole team . Where was it last fall?????



Woody I'm still having flashbacks of when it happened and I thought you were joking about it.  You will be protected no matter what this year!!


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Finney, *watch those stray bungy cords *
> Have fun guys :!:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBQ-4-U team comes equiped with protective eyewear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep we're coming with state of the art *Eye Protection*!
Click to expand...


Man now thats protection :!:   
You guys should just get the full face mask :!: 
Hell get a full suit of armour, you never know where those cords will go #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Yeah, I'm thinking something like this...


----------



## Puff1

I'm thinkin' something like this


----------



## WalterSC

*Weather for Smoke on the Beach so far!!*

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 74.

Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 56.

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 77.

Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low near 60.

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 77.

Saturday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 60.

Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 76.


----------



## LarryWolfe

*Re: Weather for Smoke on the Beach so far!!*



			
				WalterSC said:
			
		

> Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 74.
> 
> Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 56.
> 
> Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 77.
> 
> Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low near 60.
> 
> Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 77.
> 
> Saturday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 60.
> 
> Sunday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 76.



It don't get no betta dan dat right dare!  Yee Haw!!  10 Days to go!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Cool, thanks Walter!  You do that info for next week, and not this one, right?


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks Walter!  You do that info for next week, and not this one, right?




OOPS ahh well I reckon you can put that down to me getting excited , LOL. I got all kinds of weather sights I will do one again .


----------



## Captain Morgan

lol!  And you're on my team?!?!?


----------



## Bruce B

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks Walter!  You do that info for next week, and not this one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS ahh well I reckon you can put that down to me getting excited , LOL. I got all kinds of weather sights I will do one again .
Click to expand...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: Weather forecast for the wrong week, there's a good  start, let's hope it only improves from here.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol!  And you're on my team?!?!?




I have been waiting so long for this to happen , competing . And finally getting to meet everyone as well , just dont want to wait , LOL. Niki is making a super batch of her hand made chocolate ship cookies for we can have something to munch on !! her way of saying HI YALL!!


----------



## Finney

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!  And you're on my team?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting so long for this to happen , competing . And finally getting to meet everyone as well , just dont want to wait , LOL. Niki is making a super batch of her hand made *chocolate ship cookies *for we can have something to munch on !! her way of saying HI YALL!!
Click to expand...

Are they "*Big as a Boat*"?  LOL


----------



## WalterSC

Are they "*Big as a Boat*"?  LOL[/quote]


Nope but they are full of chocolate chips , she is talking about doubling the amount of chips she usually uses. What gets me is people are actually placing orders a few weeks before Christmas for them .


----------



## LarryWolfe

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Are they "*Big as a Boat*"?  LOL




Nope but they are full of chocolate chips , she is talking about doubling the amount of chips she usually uses. What gets me is people are actually placing orders a few weeks before Christmas for them .[/quote]

Not too much chocolate, I'll have little Kisses all over the parking lot and those guys with funny hats will be slipping and a sliding!


----------



## Jack W.

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol!  And you're on my team?!?!?



 #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o 

Finney, Larry,  Help me Please!!

You got any room in the tent next door?

 :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz: 


Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":38ytzz7n]lol!  And you're on my team?!?!?



 #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o 

Finney, Larry,  Help me Please!!

You got any room in the tent next door?

 :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz: 


Jack[/quote:38ytzz7n]

Jack, we'll keep something strong for you to drink in massive quantites to kill the pain!!!  It's gonna be the Romper Room of BBQ!


----------



## Captain Morgan

with you guys, it's gonna more of the Rempe Room of BBQ.


----------



## Finney

Jack, leave the misfits and join us.  :!:


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack, leave the misfits and join us.  :!:



I think I'll stick.  I kinda like the name, and my job is really cool.  Who else would let me be towel bi*ch, story teller, and all around famous guy?

For now...I'm a misfit.    

Jack


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, leave the misfits and join us.  :!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stick.  I kinda like the name, and my job is really cool.  Who else would let me be towel bi*ch, story teller, and all around famous guy?
> 
> *For now...I'm a misfit.*
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...

What's this "for now" stuff? #-o


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, leave the misfits and join us.  :!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stick.  I kinda like the name, and my job is really cool.  Who else would let me be towel bi*ch, story teller, and all around famous guy?
> 
> *For now...I'm a misfit.*
> 
> Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this "for now" stuff? #-o
Click to expand...


 :grin:   

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, leave the misfits and join us.  :!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stick.  I kinda like the name, and my job is really cool.  Who else would let me be towel bi*ch, story teller, and all around famous guy?
> 
> *For now...I'm a misfit.*
> 
> Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this "for now" stuff? #-o
Click to expand...


I bet after SOTB he'll wanna join our team!   8-[


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Jack W.":1ifhedp6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, leave the misfits and join us.  :!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stick.  I kinda like the name, and my job is really cool.  Who else would let me be towel bi*ch, story teller, and all around famous guy?
> 
> *For now...I'm a misfit.*
> 
> Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this "for now" stuff? #-o
Click to expand...


*I bet after SOTB he'll wanna join our team! *  8-[[/quote:1ifhedp6]
Everyone will.  :shy:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Jack W.":2u4698uc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, leave the misfits and join us.  :!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stick.  I kinda like the name, and my job is really cool.  Who else would let me be towel bi*ch, story teller, and all around famous guy?
> 
> *For now...I'm a misfit.*
> 
> Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this "for now" stuff? #-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I bet after SOTB he'll wanna join our team! *  8-[
Click to expand...

Everyone will.  :shy:[/quote:2u4698uc]

Damn Skippy!  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan

Can't wait to pour you guys a nice big frosty glass of my home made
STFU juice.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can't wait to pour you guys a nice big frosty glass of my home made
> STFU juice.



Would it be possible to get a straw to go with that?   8-[


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can't wait to pour you guys a nice big frosty glass of my home made
> STFU juice.


I'll have peach cobbler and ice cream with mine.  8-[


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Jack W.":31trim0u]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, leave the misfits and join us.  :!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stick.  I kinda like the name, and my job is really cool.  Who else would let me be towel bi*ch, story teller, and all around famous guy?
> 
> *For now...I'm a misfit.*
> 
> Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this "for now" stuff? #-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I bet after SOTB he'll wanna join our team! *  8-[
Click to expand...

Everyone will.  :shy:[/quote:31trim0u]

So far the only thing you have to offer is a large amount of print service.   I'm with Cappy on this particular issue.  I'll be the extremely cute one holding the glass when he pours the juice.   =D>  =D> 

Jack


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2oz449ia]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Jack W.":2oz449ia]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack, leave the misfits and join us.  :!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stick.  I kinda like the name, and my job is really cool.  Who else would let me be towel bi*ch, story teller, and all around famous guy?
> 
> *For now...I'm a misfit.*
> 
> Jack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's this "for now" stuff? #-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I bet after SOTB he'll wanna join our team! *  8-[
Click to expand...

Everyone will.  :shy:[/quote:2oz449ia]

*So far the only thing you have to offer is a large amount of print service. *  I'm with Cappy on this particular issue.  I'll be the extremely cute one holding the glass when he pours the juice.   =D>  =D> 

Jack[/quote:2oz449ia]
Speaking of "a large amount of print service", check this 2' x 9' bad boy out. 



Greg matched his usual generosity for the team. =D>


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to pour you guys a nice big frosty glass of my home made
> STFU juice.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have peach cobbler and ice cream with mine.  8-[
Click to expand...

It's been a while since I had a shot of STFU juice  
On the rocks with a twist :!:


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Can't wait to pour you guys a nice big frosty glass of my home made
> STFU juice.



Well this is gonna prove to be one fine weekend all around f you ask me , and I have been needing one for quite some time!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Jim told me what he plans on feeding his "Misfits" on Friday night.   Hope nobody smokes...................................


----------



## WalterSC

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Jim told me what he plans on feeding his "Misfits" on Friday night.   Hope nobody smokes...................................



Nope I breathed enough smoke as a firefighter , besides cigarettes are way to expensive. LOL  :razz:


----------



## Jack W.

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to pour you guys a nice big frosty glass of my home made
> STFU juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is gonna prove to be one fine weekend all around f you ask me , and I have been needing one for quite some time!!!
Click to expand...


Give it to 'em Cappy.   #-o  #-o  #-o    8-[  8-[  8-[ 


Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim told me what he plans on feeding his "Misfits" on Friday night.   Hope nobody smokes...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I breathed enough smoke as a firefighter , besides cigarettes are way to expensive. LOL  :razz:
Click to expand...


At least when your ass is on fire you can put yourself out!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1w916lmg]Jim told me what he plans on feeding his "Misfits" on Friday night.   Hope nobody smokes...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I breathed enough smoke as a firefighter , besides cigarettes are way to expensive. LOL  :razz:
Click to expand...


At least when your ass is on fire you can put yourself out!  [/quote:1w916lmg]
LOL  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":98tlxt6i]Jim told me what he plans on feeding his "Misfits" on Friday night.   Hope nobody smokes...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I breathed enough smoke as a firefighter , besides cigarettes are way to expensive. LOL  :razz:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least when your ass is on fire you can put yourself out!
Click to expand...

LOL  :lmao:[/quote:98tlxt6i]

I can see it now, "Ooooo Ooooooo my ass is on fire, my ass is on fire,  as he pours beer down his crack"!  

I've got one word of advice for the Misfits.......... If Cappy brings this "Green Salsa" and say's it's hot, please show him it's not hot and eat a big spoonfull, and show him it's not hot at all.  What a wuss!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2bc8gd4z]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2bc8gd4z]Jim told me what he plans on feeding his "Misfits" on Friday night.   Hope nobody smokes...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I breathed enough smoke as a firefighter , besides cigarettes are way to expensive. LOL  :razz:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least when your ass is on fire you can put yourself out!
Click to expand...

LOL  :lmao:[/quote:2bc8gd4z]

I can see it now, "Ooooo Ooooooo my ass is on fire, my ass is on fire,  as he pours beer down his crack"!  

I've got one word of advice for the Misfits.......... If Cappy brings this *"Green Salsa"* and say's it's hot, please show him it's not hot and eat a big spoonfull, and show him it's not hot at all.  What a wuss![/quote:2bc8gd4z]
The green salsa place closed.  Unless he has a jar from before that, he won't have any.  I love that stuff.


----------



## Jack W.

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2zrssymq]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2zrssymq]Jim told me what he plans on feeding his "Misfits" on Friday night.   Hope nobody smokes...................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I breathed enough smoke as a firefighter , besides cigarettes are way to expensive. LOL  :razz:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least when your ass is on fire you can put yourself out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  :lmao:
Click to expand...


I can see it now, "Ooooo Ooooooo my ass is on fire, my ass is on fire,  as he pours beer down his crack"!  

I've got one word of advice for the Misfits.......... If Cappy brings this *"Green Salsa"* and say's it's hot, please show him it's not hot and eat a big spoonfull, and show him it's not hot at all.  What a wuss![/quote:2zrssymq]
The green salsa place closed.  Unless he has a jar from before that, he won't have any.  I love that stuff.[/quote:2zrssymq]

I loved the stuff too, but have you ever heard the saying "it'll burn you twice"?  Well I've had yogurt spread all over my Morgan after taking a healthy Finney and it still burned the next day!   8-[


----------



## Puff1

Man you f- heads are going to have an awesome time down there :!:
Wish I could go :-( 
Then again   maybe not


----------



## Finney

Puff said:
			
		

> Man you f- heads are going to have an awesome time down there :!:
> Wish I could go :-(
> Then again   maybe not


Come on down.  Jump on that Harley and head to MB.  You won't go hungry :pop: .... or thirsty. :bar:


----------



## Finney

And it certainly looks to be entertaining.


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you f- heads are going to have an awesome time down there :!:
> Wish I could go :-(
> Then again   maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> Come on down.  Jump on that Harley and head to MB.  You won't go hungry :pop: .... or thirsty. :bar:
Click to expand...

You have no    how good that sounds :!: 
But....but...I...ahh...


----------



## WalterSC

At least when your ass is on fire you can put yourself out!  [/quote]
LOL  :lmao:[/quote]

LOL

I can see it now, "Ooooo Ooooooo my ass is on fire, my ass is on fire,  as he pours beer down his crack"!

Only place that beer is going is down the throat !!  

I've got one word of advice for the Misfits.......... If Cappy brings this *"Green Salsa"* and say's it's hot, please show him it's not hot and eat a big spoonfull, and show him it's not hot at all.  What a wuss![/quote]
The green salsa place closed.  Unless he has a jar from before that, he won't have any.  I love that stuff.[/quote]

We shall see what others have to offer ,if I can handle firehouse chili I can handle anything!!

I loved the stuff too, but have you ever heard the saying "it'll burn you twice"?  Well I've had yogurt spread all over my Morgan after taking a healthy Finney and it still burned the next day!   8-[[/quote]

Have heard that phrase often and it often it is right !!


----------



## LarryWolfe

WalterSC said:
			
		

> At least when your ass is on fire you can put yourself out!


LOL  :lmao:[/quote]

LOL

I can see it now, "Ooooo Ooooooo my ass is on fire, my ass is on fire,  as he pours beer down his crack"!

Only place that beer is going is down the throat !!  

I've got one word of advice for the Misfits.......... If Cappy brings this *"Green Salsa"* and say's it's hot, please show him it's not hot and eat a big spoonfull, and show him it's not hot at all.  What a wuss![/quote]
The green salsa place closed.  Unless he has a jar from before that, he won't have any.  I love that stuff.[/quote]

We shall see what others have to offer ,if I can handle firehouse chili I can handle anything!!

I loved the stuff too, but have you ever heard the saying "it'll burn you twice"?  Well I've had yogurt spread all over my Morgan after taking a healthy Finney and it still burned the next day!   8-[[/quote]

Have heard that phrase often and it often it is right !![/quote]

Walter great job on the "quotes"!! I have no idea which post is mine and which one is yours?   #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan

Alas, the green salsa place did close, but the article in the paper said
Katrina will continue to produce her salsa for sale in specialty stores.
She's on vacation, and I don't know if anyone already sells it here, but
I'm on it.  I think I can get her home number...I may just place a personal order!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Alas, the green salsa place did close, but the article in the paper said
> Katrina will continue to produce her salsa for sale in specialty stores.
> She's on vacation, and I don't know if anyone already sells it here, but
> I'm on it.  I think I can get her home number...I may just place a personal order!!



Get lots!  I wanna see ya'll sweat!


----------



## Finney

This time next week.  Everything will be in the truck to start the trip to Myrtle Beach.  =D>


----------



## WalterSC

Finney said:
			
		

> This time next week.  Everything will be in the truck to start the trip to Myrtle Beach.  =D>




This time next week I will be driving to Myrtle Beach , will pack everything Wednesday evening . I will be leaving Denmark at 6AM takes me 3 hrs to get there. See Yall there!!


----------



## Finney

See you there, Big Guy.  Going to be a hoot.  :happyd:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Weather Forecast..looking very nice

Apr 21  Mostly Cloudy 
 76°     20%  chance of showers
Event Condition Rating: 8    Very Good 



Sat Apr 22  Isolated T-Storms 
 77°/61°         30%    
Rating:  7 Good


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Weather Forecast..looking very nice
> 
> Apr 21  Mostly Cloudy
> 76°     20%  chance of showers
> Event Condition Rating: 8    Very Good
> 
> 
> 
> Sat Apr 22  Isolated T-Storms
> 77°/61°         30%
> Rating:  7 Good



Nice....................... :beach:


----------



## Finney

Sweet.  That sounds like great weather.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I don't know him but Jack probably does.   I still can't believe
that Hemingway and MB are on the same date!


----------



## Jack W.

I do know Charles Reeder.  He makes great BBQ. 

Ya Ya, You've got your hands full in Hemmingway.

Both venues are kind of small.  Hemmingway has many locals out for bragging rights.  It is considered the Williamsburg National Championship.  Those boys take it pretty seriously.

I'm planning on CCH.  It's not my favorite cook, but Jethro met his wife at this contest 10 years or so ago.  To keep the peace and to keep Jethro quiet, which is always a task, I keep going back.  Our Friday party is usually interesting.  Jethro on home turf and all.

Good Q and Good Luck!

Jack


----------



## Griff

So, who's the smart money on this year?

Griff


----------



## WalterSC

Griff said:
			
		

> So, who's the smart money on this year?
> 
> Griff




CAPTAIN MORGAN AND THE MISFITS OF COURSE!!!


----------



## Finney

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, who's the smart money on this year?
> 
> Griff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAPTAIN MORGAN AND THE MISFITS OF COURSE!!!
Click to expand...

JT's BBQ to place.  =D> 
Captain Morgan and the Misfits to place.  =D> 
*BBQ-4-U to win.*  =D>


----------



## Finney

*It'a Almost Here!!!!*


----------



## LarryWolfe

I packed up about 90% of the stuff last night and got the WSM cleaned up a bit!  Now I just need the day of work to end so I can start having fun!  I'm leaving for Myrtle in the morning!


----------



## Captain Morgan

updated forecast....warmer, hi of 82 Fri and sat.
now there's a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms
Sat night and Sat.


----------



## Guest

Well, I hope everyone has a great time, honest!    May the best team win!


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> updated forecast....warmer, hi of 82 Fri and sat.
> now there's a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms
> *Sat night and Sat*.



 :-k


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated forecast....warmer, hi of 82 Fri and sat.
> now there's a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms
> *Sat night and Sat*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-k
Click to expand...


He's dislexic only when he's sober!   8-[


----------



## Jack W.

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> updated forecast....warmer, hi of 82 Fri and sat.
> now there's a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms
> Sat night and Sat.



It looks like it's gonna rain Saturday.  Knowing the beach I would pack for the wind.  It can get mighty breezy at the Beach.

Packing my kite!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

that would be Fri nite and Sat.  Someone get me a beer, quick.


----------



## WalterSC

Friday: Partly cloudy, with a high around 78. Light wind becoming south between 11 and 14 mph. 

Friday Night: A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms after 8pm. Partly cloudy, with a low around 60. South wind between 10 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Saturday: A chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly after 8am. Partly cloudy, with a high around 77. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Saturday Night: A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Partly cloudy, with a low near 59. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Well here is the prediction for the weekend but as we all well know that can change in a second , much less than 24 hours , it may well change by tomorrow but I am packing accordlingly!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

It's 4am and I'm up and packed.  Finishing the coffee and we'll be on our way!  Woo hoo!  Let the fun begin!  =D>


----------



## Finney

See you there early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Forecast now calling for 50 percent chance of rain on Saturday.


----------



## Finney

Man O' man.......... I'm ready for tomorrow to be here.  Can't wait to start cooking.


----------



## WalterSC

Just in from the National Weather Service for this weekend :

Friday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 78. Light wind becoming south between 11 and 14 mph. 

Friday Night: A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms after 8pm. Partly cloudy, with a low near 60. South wind between 10 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Saturday: A chance of showers and thunderstorms, mainly after 8am. Partly cloudy, with a high around 77. South wind between 10 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Its gonna be breezy!! See yall tommorow morning!!!


----------



## Finney

Glad our EZ-Up(s) have sidewalls if it starts raining with wind. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Okay, I just got off the phone with both groups! As expected Capt. Morgan and the Misfits are behind schedule. I call Jims phone and he didn't have time to talk so I got to talk with Finney. The Misfits just upped the heat to try and make a 10:00 turn in with some time to rest in the cooler. BBQ-4-U team is cool, calm and collected. Couple of butts already in the cooler. I had a chance to talk with Chris for a few minutes and he sounds confident. (typical engineer). He says don't believe Larry if he tells you he's been awake all night, he just got back to them at 6:00 this morning. Larry's on a new diet, the Miller Lite Diet, and he says he is going to stick to this one. (not like the South Beach Diet) Any way good luck to both teams, they sound like they are having a blast!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Thanks for the update Nick, Keep us filled in on how those chuckle heads are doing.  :grin:


----------



## Puff1

I wish I was there, sounds like fun :!:


----------



## Puff1

I was watching the weather channel, looks like those guys are getting some rough weather


----------



## ScottyDaQ

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/ifps/MapClick.p ... C&site=ILM

http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/graphi ... element=Wx


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Puff said:
			
		

> I was watching the weather channel, looks like those guys are getting some rough weather



OMG!  Rough weather ... tents.... That means that bungee cords may have to be used.  Don't worry folks. I'm calling 911.


----------



## Puff1

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/ifps/MapClick.php?CityName=Myrtle+Beach&state=SC&site=ILM
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/graphi ... element=Wx


Maybe I was wrong   #-o


----------



## WalterSC

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the weather channel, looks like those guys are getting some rough weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Rough weather ... tents.... That means that bungee cords may have to be used.  Don't worry folks. I'm calling 911.
Click to expand...


Well it did storm something bad but we had just enough time to get the pork chopped for the public , most of our camp packed before it hit , lots of sharp lightning as well , Jims van came in handy as a cover to hide in !!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

WalterSC said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the weather channel, looks like those guys are getting some rough weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Rough weather ... tents.... That means that bungee cords may have to be used.  Don't worry folks. I'm calling 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it did storm something bad but we had just enough time to get the pork chopped for the public , most of our camp packed before it hit , lots of sharp lightning as well ,* Jims van came in handy as a cover to hide in !*!
Click to expand...


Jim's a Freeloader. I can't believe the station let him take it out for a BBQ road trip! What were they thinking? 
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the weather channel, looks like those guys are getting some rough weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Rough weather ... tents.... That means that bungee cords may have to be used.  Don't worry folks. I'm calling 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it did storm something bad but we had just enough time to get the pork chopped for the public , most of our camp packed before it hit , lots of sharp lightning as well ,* Jims van came in handy as a cover to hide in !*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim's a Freeloader. I can't believe the station let him take it out for a BBQ road trip! What were they thinking?
> :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
Click to expand...


He bought it from the station! Knowing him, he'sprobably charging them to drive it around and advertise for them!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the weather channel, looks like those guys are getting some rough weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Rough weather ... tents.... That means that bungee cords may have to be used.  Don't worry folks. I'm calling 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it did storm something bad but we had just enough time to get the pork chopped for the public , most of our camp packed before it hit , lots of sharp lightning as well ,* Jims van came in handy as a cover to hide in !*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jim's a Freeloader. I can't believe the station let him take it out for a BBQ road trip! What were they thinking?
> :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bought it from the station! Knowing him, he'sprobably charging them to drive it around and advertise for them!
Click to expand...


Oh. Then that just makes him a cheapskate. ROFL.

Just kiddin Capn.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Hey, now I can afford to get it painted!  Might get a picture of a pig with a patch over his eye and a parrot on his shoulder painted on there!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hey, now I can afford to get it painted!  Might get a picture of a pig with a patch over his eye and a parrot on his shoulder painted on there!



And throw in a bottle of rum somewhare!


----------



## Finney

WalterSC said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the weather channel, looks like those guys are getting some rough weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Rough weather ... tents.... That means that bungee cords may have to be used.  Don't worry folks. I'm calling 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it did storm something bad *but we had just enough time to get the pork chopped for the public* , most of our camp packed before it hit , lots of sharp lightning as well , Jims van came in handy as a cover to hide in !!
Click to expand...

Well, you guys got some of it chopped for the public. [-X  :-$


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching the weather channel, looks like those guys are getting some rough weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Rough weather ... tents.... That means that bungee cords may have to be used.  Don't worry folks. I'm calling 911.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it did storm something bad *but we had just enough time to get the pork chopped for the public* , most of our camp packed before it hit , lots of sharp lightning as well , Jims van came in handy as a cover to hide in !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you guys got some of it chopped for the public. [-X  :-$
Click to expand...


 :winkie:  :winkie:  :winkie:  :winkie:  :winkie:


----------



## Captain Morgan

I felt bad about that considering it's to raise money for children's hospitals.
However, with all the storms, I have a feeling they still had hundreds
of pounds of q left over.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I felt bad about that considering it's to raise money for children's hospitals.
> However, with all the storms, I have a feeling they still had hundreds
> of pounds of q left over.



That was the amazing part to me.......... all of us were hunkered down during the storms and there were families and old ladies walking up to us asking where to go to get their BBQ.  Some people just love good BBQ.  

BTW, I heard they ran out and were about 10lbs short of BBQ.    8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

[-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":39zh4kti]I felt bad about that considering it's to raise money for children's hospitals.
> However, with all the storms, I have a feeling they still had hundreds
> of pounds of q left over.



That was the amazing part to me.......... all of us were hunkered down during the storms and there were families and old ladies walking up to us asking where to go to get their BBQ.  Some people just love good BBQ.  

BTW, I heard they ran out and were about 10lbs short of BBQ.    8-[[/quote:39zh4kti] :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Some how I think there is a story behind these last few posts!


----------



## Captain Morgan

[-X


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Some how I think there is a story behind these last few posts!



Come on let's hear some behind the scene's stuff 8-[ 
Injured eyeballs, drunken stupors, etc. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Some how I think there is a story behind these last few posts!



WHAT HAPPENS IN MYRTLE BEACH, STAYS IN MYRTLE BEACH!!!!  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3k3opq5k]Some how I think there is a story behind these last few posts!



WHAT HAPPENS IN MYRTLE BEACH, STAYS IN MYRTLE BEACH!!!!  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#[/quote:3k3opq5k] Hey nick, somebody will talk, we just goota' find out who :-k
Maybe Finney :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2sgmlv3x]Some how I think there is a story behind these last few posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENS IN MYRTLE BEACH, STAYS IN MYRTLE BEACH!!!!  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#
Click to expand...

 Hey nick, somebody will talk, we just goota' find out who :-k
Maybe Finney :!:[/quote:2sgmlv3x]

Not one of these guys would ever spill the beans! These guys are all team players! We'll all have to go next time and see what kind of extra stuuf these guys do!


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":d8t05pqm][quote="Nick Prochilo":d8t05pqm]Some how I think there is a story behind these last few posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENS IN MYRTLE BEACH, STAYS IN MYRTLE BEACH!!!!  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#
Click to expand...

 Hey nick, somebody will talk, we just goota' find out who :-k
Maybe Finney :!:[/quote:d8t05pqm]

Not one of these guys would ever spill the beans! These guys are all team players! We'll all have to go next time and see what kind of extra stuuf these guys do![/quote:d8t05pqm]
Sounds like a great


----------



## LarryWolfe

You could put slivers of bamboo underneath our finger nails and we're not talking!   8-[


----------



## Finney

You could ply me with good Scotch. 8-[


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> You could ply me with good Scotch. 8-[


We have a winner =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>
What about the bamboo 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> You could ply me with good Scotch. 8-[



You're so weak!!!!!!  8-[


----------



## Guest

Sounds like they made it to the Gentleman's Club this time...


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could ply me with good Scotch. 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so weak!!!!!!  8-[
Click to expand...

Come on Fin, spill it 8-[


----------



## cflatt

i got a cabinet stocked with good scotch..but the stories would have to come with some of that award winning Q


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> Sounds like they made it to the Gentleman's Club this time...


Gentleman


----------



## Captain Morgan

Finney said:
			
		

> You could ply me with good Scotch. 8-[




Bastard.


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could ply me with good Scotch. 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastard.
Click to expand...

I knew I would find one that would talk :!: 




Finney what do you consider good scotch 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo

He's not talking yet!


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> He's not talking yet!



He will  :evillaugh:


----------



## Finney

I'm plying myself with good Scotch to see if I'll talk....
It's a test. :!:


----------



## cflatt

what kinda scotch ?


----------



## Puff1

cflatt said:
			
		

> what kinda scotch ?


This is his favorite


----------



## Finney

I've got:
The Famous Grouse  -  My favorite 'blend'
Johnny Walker (black)  -  A gift
Knockando  -  My favorite 'Single Malt' (but it needs to be the 18 yr old)

Drinking the JW right now.


----------



## cflatt

well as long as the scotch is out...I guess I will pop open the 23 yr old Balvenie and raise a toast to all of ya'll that had such a blast this weekend


----------



## WalterSC

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You could put slivers of bamboo underneath our finger nails and we're not talking!   8-[



Yall really wanna know what went on at Smoke on the Beach Really???
Well yall just come down and see for yourself , trust me its worth the trip!! Cause thats the only way to find out !!


----------



## Finney

cflatt said:
			
		

> well as long as the scotch is out...I guess I will pop open the 23 yr old Balvenie and raise a toast to all of ya'll that had such a blast this weekend


I'll drink to that. :!:


----------



## Jack W.

Finney said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well as long as the scotch is out...I guess I will pop open the 23 yr old Balvenie and raise a toast to all of ya'll that had such a blast this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that. :!:
Click to expand...


You'll drink to just about anything.


----------



## Puff1

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could put slivers of bamboo underneath our finger nails and we're not talking!   8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall really wanna know what went on at Smoke on the Beach Really???
> Well yall just come down and see for yourself , trust me its worth the trip!! Cause thats the only way to find out !!
Click to expand...

Come on Walter spill the beans 8-[
What kind of Scotch do you drink :!:


----------



## WalterSC

Puff said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could put slivers of bamboo underneath our finger nails and we're not talking!   8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Walter spill the beans 8-[
> What kind of Scotch do you drink :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Scotch not me after this weekend I found something I like more than booze its " WINNING "" and of course good food , good times , and good friends, good drink!!


----------



## Puff1

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could put slivers of bamboo underneath our finger nails and we're not talking!   8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Walter spill the beans 8-[
> What kind of Scotch do you drink :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scotch not me after this weekend I found something I like more than booze its " WINNING "" and of course good food , good times , and good friends, good drink!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Okay I give up, congrats guys glad you had a good time, I guess the rest of us bums will justhave to make it down there to find out the truth :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Told ya!


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Told ya!


  
I guess we're just gonna' have to go #-o


----------



## Finney

You were both invited.


----------



## Guest

Don't fret Puff ~ They did this last time too..


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> Don't fret Puff ~ They did this last time too..


No fretting here, Finney's right we were both invited :!: :-(


----------

